# Magnetic Suction Cups



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know the cheapest place in the lower mainland to get these magnetic suction cups?

Suction Cups  to get these magnetic suction cups?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

J&L, I guess


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

got mine at KE. once you tried them, you'll never go back to those regular cups.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> got mine at KE. once you tried them, you'll never go back to those regular cups.


 I want 5 or 6, but at $7 a pop, thats a lot of money.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

if i remember it right. i got mine for $5.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are these basically the same as what comes with the koralia powerheads?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> are these basically the same as what comes with the koralia powerheads?


 I have never looked at a koralia. A magnetic disk goes outside the tank, and another one inside. The inside one has an attachment to hold things. But they seem way overpriced for the materials involved.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Koralia magnets are way stronger - could easily pinch tiny fingers if not careful.

IME, I didn't like the performance of the magnets too much. Wasn't a strong hold for me and that was just for thermometers. Perhaps my glass was too thick.


----------

